# ****SPOILER****Spanish GP results posted here



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Obviously there are no results yet. Just getting the ball rolling in anticipation of the weekend.

Here's hoping MS doesn't end up with 50 points on Sunday. Goooooooo Williams.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Well let's get it started. Here's the weather report so far from Planet F1.

"Although clear skies and sunshine are forecast for both Friday and Sunday, there is a slight chance of afternoon showers on Saturday, which could result in a topsy-turvy grid.

Friday's opening practice sessions will take place under clear skies with hardly a cloud in sight. But despite this the temperatures will remain cool. A low of 8'C and a high of 18'C have been forecast for the first day's running, with an Easterly wind blowing at around 12 mph. Humidity level will reach 51'C.

Saturday's two practices will take place in similar conditions although cloud cover will begin to build as the day progresses. There is a slight chance of qualifying being affected by afternoon showers. A high of 18'C and a low of 3'C are expected, together with an Easterly wind at roughly 7 mph.

Sunday morning should dawn with a few early showers, however, those will clear before the start of the race in the afternoon, leaving clear skies and perhaps a damp track behind. Race day's maximum temperature will be 17'C, while the low is 13'C. A North Easterly wind at 10 mph is expected."


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Williams says they've got some improvements for the FW26.












> BMW-Williams is confident of an eventual return to the front of the F1 field.
> 
> The Grove-based team is set to unveil 'further improvements' to the tusk-nosed FW26 car in Barcelona after failing to win any of the first four races of 2004.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Williams says they've got some improvements for the FW26.


So who are the new drivers? :rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Sheesh, the boys in red are back at it. Friday 1:

Pos No Driver Team Laps Time/Retired Grid Points 

1 1 Michael Schumacher Ferrari 1:15.658 

2 2 Rubens Barrichello Ferrari 1:16.033 

3 35 Anthony Davidson BAR-Honda 1:16.616 

4 38 Ricardo Zonta Toyota 1:16.639 

5 9 Jenson Button BAR-Honda 1:17.060 

6 4 Ralf Schumacher Williams-BMW 1:17.165 

7 8 Fernando Alonso Renault 1:17.429 

8 10 Takuma Sato BAR-Honda 1:17.481 

9 17 Olivier Panis Toyota 1:17.489 

10 6 Kimi Räikkönen McLaren-Mercedes 1:17.563 

11 3 Juan Pablo Montoya Williams-BMW 1:17.635 

12 14 Mark Webber Jaguar-Cosworth 1:17.763 

13 5 David Coulthard McLaren-Mercedes 1:17.973 

14 7 Jarno Trulli Renault 1:18.341 

15 16 Cristiano da Matta Toyota 1:18.362 

16 37 Bjorn Wirdheim Jaguar-Cosworth 1:18.603 

17 15 Christian Klien Jaguar-Cosworth 1:18.615 

18 39 Timo Glock Jordan-Ford 1:18.655 

19 12 Felipe Massa Sauber-Petronas 1:18.760 

20 11 Giancarlo Fisichella Sauber-Petronas 1:18.886 

21 18 Nick Heidfeld Jordan-Ford 1:19.198 

22 19 Giorgio Pantano Jordan-Ford 1:19.925 

23 20 Gianmaria Bruni Minardi-Cosworth 1:20.858 

24 40 Bas Leinders Minardi-Cosworth 1:21.053 

25 21 Zsolt Baumgartner Minardi-Cosworth 1:21.535


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

BIG reversals in Friday 2:

1 9 Jenson Button BAR-Honda 1:15.935 

2 35 Anthony Davidson BAR-Honda 1:16.188 

3 38 Ricardo Zonta Toyota 1:16.360 

4 4 Ralf Schumacher Williams-BMW 1:16.433 

5 8 Fernando Alonso Renault 1:16.534 

6 2 Rubens Barrichello Ferrari 1:16.698 

7 1 Michael Schumacher Ferrari 1:16.729 

8 7 Jarno Trulli Renault 1:16.734 

9 6 Kimi Räikkönen McLaren-Mercedes 1:16.798 

10 16 Cristiano da Matta Toyota 1:16.833 

11 17 Olivier Panis Toyota 1:16.925 

12 3 Juan Pablo Montoya Williams-BMW 1:17.067 

13 5 David Coulthard McLaren-Mercedes 1:17.069 

14 14 Mark Webber Jaguar-Cosworth 1:17.178 

15 39 Timo Glock Jordan-Ford 1:17.608 

16 37 Bjorn Wirdheim Jaguar-Cosworth 1:17.676 

17 12 Felipe Massa Sauber-Petronas 1:17.906 

18 10 Takuma Sato BAR-Honda 1:17.970 

19 11 Giancarlo Fisichella Sauber-Petronas 1:18.001 

20 18 Nick Heidfeld Jordan-Ford 1:18.117 

21 19 Giorgio Pantano Jordan-Ford 1:18.726 

22 20 Gianmaria Bruni Minardi-Cosworth 1:19.149 

23 21 Zsolt Baumgartner Minardi-Cosworth 1:20.313 

24 40 Bas Leinders Minardi-Cosworth 1:22.189 

25 15 Christian Klien Jaguar-Cosworth


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Here's hoping MS doesn't end up with 50 points on Sunday. Goooooooo Williams.


Actually, since Ross Brawn mentioned the idea (after Imola) that *Spoonface * could win all 18 races this year, I am hoping that it happens.

That would be so exciting.

-


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

A Spoonface sweep would be pretty amazing, no doubt.




...But I still want to see JPM pass MS and take the flag.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Spoiler ? I thought F1 has already been spoilt  :rofl: :lmao:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Spoiler ? I thought F1 has already been spoilt  :rofl: :lmao:


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=734582&postcount=5

-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Spoiler ? I thought F1 has already been spoilt  :rofl: :lmao:


Perhaps you're right, Alex. But the season is young. Vee shall see.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, it's only Friday, but how about the pace from Davidson and Zonta?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I have to read these threads now that I don't get SPEED anymore.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Ok, it's only Friday, but how about the pace from Davidson and Zonta?


Yeah, who'd of guessed? But still way early.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I have to read these threads now that I don't get SPEED anymore.


No guarantees that we'll keep you up-to-date. You may be better off going to one of the F1 sites for real time updates. Like: http://www.formula1.com/ I didn't have access to SPEED for the last race and "watched" it there (and here). Some things were a little confusing, but you could keep up with the race reasonably well by looking at the live timing and the commentary along side. I'd be crying if I didn't have SPEED on a regular basis, too.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> Time to check into the local drug rehab program buddy.


We all have our obsessions, now don't we. Yours is, ah, let me guess...you think you know it all.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Great to see Honda's resurgence. My favorite era in F1 history was when Honda was dominating. Of course Senna had alot to do with that, but they were great with Williams too. Is it just me or is the Ferrari the ugliest car on the grid? The proportions look wrong. Its so long. Kind of destroys the notion if it looks right... By the way, how could it be exciting if Michael won all the races...man, it's boring already with four wins. I really don't give a crap about records and history...I want to see some RACING.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

richard said:


> Great to see Honda's resurgence. My favorite era in F1 history was when Honda was dominating. Of course Senna had alot to do with that, but they were great with Williams too. Is it just me or is the Ferrari the ugliest car on the grid? The proportions look wrong. Its so long. Kind of destroys the notion if it looks right... By the way, how could it be exciting if Michael won all the races...man, it's boring already with four wins. I really don't give a crap about records and history...I want to see some RACING.


 Makes me wish I had the dough for an S2000. 

As cool as it is to see Honda on the rise, I wonder how long it can last. A consistent string of podium or near-podium finishes for the rest of the season would just be mind-boggling, and it would definitely shake up the establishment.

I really hope Williams were being serious about their changes for Barcelona. The proof will be in qualifying tomorrow, I hope. :banghead:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, and I'm not convinced of Honda's reliability as yet. Also, I don't know how good Button would be in a real scrap. Of course anyone who fights with Michael will be at a disadvantage because the FIA always comes down on his side. Reminds me of how the foul calls never when against Michael Jordan. The difference was I was a Jordan fan...certainly not the case with Schumacher. LOL. I'd love an S2000 as well. Much as I love my Bimmer, I'm still a Honda man at heart.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's one for you to caption. From AtlasF1.










Ahhh, Don't make me look at that!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> Can we look forward to the possibility of another JPM grass excursion?


That's always a possibility, even when no one else is around.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

PhilH said:


> That's always a possibility, even when no one else is around.


 

I'll agree with what was said a couple of posts ago. MS and JPM definitely showed up their teammates today. Rubens and Ralfie are fine drivers, but obviously not up to the caliber of tomorrow's P1 and P2.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Exactly Jet... both cars looked to be less than perfect (some big bits of oversteer here and there) and that "edgy" feeling is something that JPM and Schumi can deal with better than their teammates. 

Given "perfect" cars, RS and RB can be very fast. 

But add a dose of evil to the setup and JPM and Schumi are tough to beat.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Alex,
> 
> What's the current perception of Ralf in Germany? He's always been in a difficult position being the "younger brother". He has his problems getting into the new qualifying system last year, but once he did he was OK until he had the off at Monza and then he was done. The British press chased him around last year with personal issues and that caused some supposed upset. This year...you know the story. Is there any more insight into his situation from a cultural perspective?


Steve,

the current perception of Ralf here is not very bright at the moment. He is getting criticized for his lack of concentration. He looks like he has lost his ambition. Whenever he appears on TV for an interview or so, you can easily say that he is dying to finish the conversation as soon as possible to go away.

He has no need to get used to the new qualifying system, the strategical planning is team's job. He and his older brother are two complete personalities. Michael is like Senna or Prost, breathing race, living race, loving race and adoring race. Ralf on the other hand is looking like a race driver, who found a seat in one of the top teams (thanks to their family manager Willi Weber's fantastic marketing skills), but has no joy in that what he is doing. He has not the 'eye of the tiger' anymore.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

berford said:


> since you've cut the margin in half, I presume you'd give me, say, 5 to 1 odds


Damn, that was a close guess. 2.1 secs !!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Damn, that was a close guess. 2.1 secs !!


Close only counts in: horseshoes, rolley-bolley, and hand grenades.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

berford said:


> Close only counts in: horseshoes, rolley-bolley, and hand grenades.


 :rofl: :rofl:

OK, you win :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> OK, you win :thumbup:


On the other hand, at lap 20 it looks like the "other teams" can pack up and go home. Nice to be a Ferrari fan this season, eh Alex! You the man.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

berford said:


> On the other hand, at lap 20 it looks like the "other teams" can pack up and go home. Nice to be a Ferrari fan this season, eh Alex! You the man.


Yup, I can't complain 

BTW, bye bye Monty


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

So far, this is the most boring race of the year.

:snooze:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

_"It was a damn difficult race."_ 

Formula MSchumacher SUCKS.

:thumbdwn:

-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


>


Congrats to MS/RB. Nice Sunday drive.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> _"It was a damn difficult race."_
> 
> Formula MSchumacher SUCKS.
> 
> ...


Ah, nothing like winning again ! :neener:

:fruit:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm geting to know the German and Italian national anthems by heart now. Dum da dadum, dum da dadum...

Well, that was certainly the most boring race of the season. MS gets major props for pulling off another win today. The engine issues were apparently pretty minor; then again, apparently Schumi once managed to finish second with the car stuck in fifth. 

The man is amazing. Doesn't mean that I have to root for him.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:yawn: :snooze:

Looked like JPM was nursing a brake problem that finally caught up with him. Probably would have had to been lucky to get a podium after that start even with a problem free car. Ralf was Ralf. It's 2002 deja vu.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Michael is amazing. I think the race was more disappointing than boring. This period will come to an end eventually. The FIA needs to let it run it's course rather than trying to adjust the rules to make it more difficult for Ferrari and Michael. The opposition does change from race to race because everyone has new directions they are going in an attempt to chase Ferrari.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm definitely against the introduction of spec parts to the series. Manufacturers use F1 as a showcase and testbed of their latest technology, and introducing spec parts will really disourage them from participating. OTOH, there is a valid complaint with respect to the costs involved. Ferrari are winning because of two things: MS and the $300M they pump into the program. I'm not sure what the solution is. I think that regulations regarding engine size, weight, etc. are all fine, but cost control through standardization is the wrong way to go.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Only 13 more races to go.

I wonder if this is even interesting to MSchumacher and Ferrari fans; I mean, what is the point anyway?

I hope that the FIA goons (Mosely) and the "Great Train Robber" (Bernie) don't mess with the rules to slow down the red cars. Hopefully, Spoonface goes on winning and that the whole procession implodes. Let that be his legacy!

Fomula One is a joke.

:thumbdwn: 


-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Ah, nothing like winning again ! :neener:
> 
> :fruit:


 :tsk:

-


----------

